# Spring.....and now it begins!



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

The Pioneer Meat Packing Co. of Bedford, Wi. is now being built. Free lanced(we were going to do early 30's but ditched that idea. We have worked on buildings, vehicles, rolling stock and accessories. Now is the time to strike. 4x8 with enough room to expand into two different themes...rural/farm/cattle land....and small Midwest township. Went to Local Building Supply and got 1' white foam board for $6.00 and mapped out our sectional track and building placement and we will put down cork roadbed(the combination of foam and cork really makes for quiet running just the clickety clack. My son gets the wiring job as we want all the buildings lit for night operation pre drilled holes and the underside of the table diagramed for the wiring. The plant takes up a huge amount amount of acreage so we went scaveging for plywood and came up with two additional pieces. The cost of buying benchwork from Sievers of Washington Island(4x8) with risers $180....too steep. Found some aerial views of Meat Packing plants in Minn. Wis. and Iowa so we have condensed the operation. Cleanout section and expanded stock yard will come after we get the first table done. I figure by November we will have it completed(just in time to shut down total operation unless we get the Giant Woodstove fixed,thats a whole different story. Sounds like a long time but between work and My son coming home for a few weekends from College...it will work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm impressed. You sound like you're gonna be finished waaay before I even get started!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

If you plan on doing any below grade scenery work, be advised that that white Styrofoam bead board is very messy when you try to cut it. It is not very strong either. If not too late, you may consider replacing it with pink or blue foam insulation board.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey MacD,

Great stuff ... how very nice that you and your son are tackling this project together! :thumbsup:

Once the meat packing plant is up and running, I assume you'll be sending out some thick, juicy Angus steaks to all forum members?!?

(Good tip from FlyBoy ... you don't want to be carving into that white "pellet" foam ... stick with the pink stuff if you have any carving in mind.)

Have fun!

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Not to WORRY!*

Yeah Guys,
The white foam has been addressed already seeing that this is a pretty flat setup to begin with. The next table will have Pink insulation and more detailed hills, woods, and farmland.....a river going through our town of Bedford....it will happen? We pretty much planned this out about four years ago and now its gone from planning to implementing. Those thick Juicy Angus steaks are no longer the expensive beasts anymore.....Steaks on the grill for Easter yum yum:laugh:


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

thats pretty funny Mac... I am not sure if you are aware, but their was another thread on this forum that mentioned they were discontinuing to make the pink stuff... my home depot still has plenty of it and I have no idea what the time frame of them discontinuing it is.

the packing plant looks amazing, great work!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Yeah Guys,
> The white foam has been addressed already seeing that this is a pretty flat setup to begin with. The next table will have Pink insulation and more detailed hills, woods, and farmland.....a river going through our town of Bedford....it will happen? We pretty much planned this out about four years ago and now its gone from planning to implementing. Those thick Juicy Angus steaks are no longer the expensive beasts anymore.....Steaks on the grill for Easter yum yum:laugh:


I was going to say that it looks like you won't be digging into that foam much.
Pretty much flat.

The other table? Are you putting up another along side this one?

Steaks sound great!

I got a big leg of lamb going in the oven. MMMmmmmmm good.
Makes my mouth water thinking about it.:laugh: drool drool
The only time of year I get to eat it.:thumbsup:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Nah Ed we aren't really diggin in the foam on the Meat table because it is flat as a pancake and takes up alot of realestate. We are doing an open Horseshoe with one side the Rural farmland side and the other the town of Bedford. We have done our homework on this project and look forward to the completion of table one. I like my Leg O Lamb medium rare please.....skip the mint jelly please!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Alright, MacD ... I gotta ask ...

You say you've "done your homework" on this layout, right? So ...

Why a meat packing plant? NOT that there's anything wrong with that (as they say) ... just curious as to why that? Some family connection/history/etc.?

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*I'm a Food Dude!*

Well TJ,
I'm a Chef by profession and have always been interested in the Meat Packing Business from the early 1900's to the present. My moms uncle Tommy worked for the NYC and would tell us stories about his adventures on the railroad(he was a brakeman and lost his right arm in an accident) especially hauling livestock. Anyway when I was in Chef school we toured the Patrick Cudahy plant in Milwaukee and got to see what was left of the Stockyard and cattle shute up to the Kill building(we couldn't see that). The whole operation from Grasslands to your table is incredible. The money these plants rake in would just blow you away. It kinda tweaked my interest as to how all this came together and I din't see anyone really modeling Meatpacking SSOOOOOO here we are.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Well TJ,
> I'm a Chef by profession and have always been interested in the Meat Packing Business from the early 1900's to the present. My moms uncle Tommy worked for the NYC and would tell us stories about his adventures on the railroad(he was a brakeman and lost his right arm in an accident) especially hauling livestock. Anyway when I was in Chef school we toured the Patrick Cudahy plant in Milwaukee and got to see what was left of the Stockyard and cattle shute up to the Kill building(we couldn't see that). The whole operation from Grasslands to your table is incredible. The money these plants rake in would just blow you away. It kinda tweaked my interest as to how all this came together and I din't see anyone really modeling Meatpacking SSOOOOOO here we are.



Theres a small meat packing place I go by on the way to work. they got huge slabs on hooks going from the outside to the inside. They butcher a lot of different animals there.

Right across the street used to be a small shop rite kind of store and the people from India made it a temple of worship.:laugh:

I think they put on blinders when they go to it, they don't really approve of all the beef and others swinging on hooks outside.:laugh:

They tried to get it shut down. It's been there since the early 1900's.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

MacD,

Thanks for the info / explanation. Sounds perfect for your talents / interests.

So...

If and when the Model Train Forum ever has its first Annual Convention, can we pen your name in to be our official chef extraordinaire? Keep our tummies full with smiles on our faces?

What's your specialty dish?

Thanks!
TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*How Bout that Convention!*

Thanks TJ,
If we ever have a convention then I'll be the Official Caterer to the Forum & Stars.....I can see it now.....Individual cans of Dinty Moore( thats with the thumb print...can't believe they don't have that anymore) Hobo Stew, baked beans, corn pone patties.....and oil can coffee with a boot to season it an don't forgit the white lightnin! My specialty ranges from Chicken Chasseur to Shrimp Carbonara...the old saying is "I've killed & cooked every critter that walked, crawled, flew, or swam on Gods green earth!...so to speak!:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

MacD,

Very well said!!!

TJ


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Well TJ,
> I'm a Chef by profession and have always been interested in the Meat Packing Business from the early 1900's to the present. My moms uncle Tommy worked for the NYC and would tell us stories about his adventures on the railroad(he was a brakeman and lost his right arm in an accident) especially hauling livestock. Anyway when I was in Chef school we toured the Patrick Cudahy plant in Milwaukee and got to see what was left of the Stockyard and cattle shute up to the Kill building(we couldn't see that). The whole operation from Grasslands to your table is incredible. The money these plants rake in would just blow you away. It kinda tweaked my interest as to how all this came together and I din't see anyone really modeling Meatpacking SSOOOOOO here we are.


very nice MacDaddy. I always wanted to,do a meat packing layout,but never did. for me, I am a meatcutter by trade 36 ywars now. I also work in a small town packing house. the kill floor is not a place to be, I still find it hard to be there on kill days.

Ron


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Tough Job!*

Hey Ron Ontario,
You are from Sodus..........born in Fulton...lived in Minetto....went to school in Oswego. Meat cutting for 36yrs is a long time....Ditto for me in the Field. I'm basically looking at retiring in 12yrs if my body holds out The Meat Packing business is something thats taken for granted. You guys are under a lot of pressure to fill quotas and then theres the "the Kill Floor"......Anyone say "Combat Pay". Well for 36yrs you must be pretty darn good at your job.....keep up the good work.....We Feed The Nation! If every thing works out we should have the table done by November.....gotta beat the cold cuz its Wisconsin....or Siberia..depends on which way the wind Blows. Ill keep posting pics as we get further along....exciting business aye!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pton46 (Mar 15, 2010)

Very Cool, I like it. The meat packing plant is cool idea.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Progress at last!*

I just finished laying cork roadbed and track to the styro sheet and boy what a difference. A little clickty clack......and boy is it quiet. I have my road system mapped out with all my buildings....now I have to drill holes for wire leads and my son comes home for a 3 day weekend and he's jacked about this project. Ballast & covering ground has to be done before he gets home. My Tech II died so I'm using an old Rail Master system but it sure is nice to run an engine with cars.....its been too long. We are having a Garage sale soon so I can unload all the Bachman LifeLike stuff we got when we started. If anybody needs some trees(Especially O & S scales.....I've got em with a vengence. We raided the local nature center this spring and I have 2 pickle buckets full of Sedum. So now I have to find our Digital Camera....which might be in the Twin Cities.....or I misplaced it! Anyway I'll post as soon as SOMETHING pops up!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Progress,Progress,Progress!!*

The table is taking shape and we have started scenery.....which is going fast due to the overall FLATNESS of the Meat Packing Plant. So here are some photos.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Where did you pick up the ballast?
Is that all one kind or did you mix some together?


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey Ed,
Its a combination of Grey cat litter and an ancient bag of Winter Traction Sand(rough course). Only problem is he got a little carried away(my son) and now I have to level it off in areas & clean up(part of my Fathers day present). We plan on making it as old and crumbly as possible as we have seen in some photos of old Swift and Cudahay Meat Plants. We used a combo of burnt and green fine turf(Woodland Scenics) and all those tree's I made over the winter.:laugh:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

95 in the garage....and I'm making progress. More ground work an cleanup and then roadwork. The girls came out and said isn't that CUTE(Dad/Husband playing with trains:laugh::laugh!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahhh ... they're just jealous ... seeing you having all the fun!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey Ed,
> Its a combination of Grey cat litter and an ancient bag of Winter Traction Sand(rough course). Only problem is he got a little carried away(my son) and now I have to level it off in areas & clean up(part of my Fathers day present). We plan on making it as old and crumbly as possible as we have seen in some photos of old Swift and Cudahay Meat Plants. We used a combo of burnt and green fine turf(Woodland Scenics) and all those tree's I made over the winter.:laugh:



Your thread title,	
Spring.....and now it begins! 

You got to change the name of the thread to 
Summers here and the heat is on.


You better watch the cat on your layout!:laugh:

Looking good.:thumbsup: Keep updating.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*De-cat...agorized!*

Hey Ed,
Sorry didn't see this but had quite a laugh about the litter. Cheap non deodorized doesn't seem appealing to today's modern feline!:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Doesn't do much for me either....I go for the trees!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Took some photos of my Berkie on the layout and without showing too much have a decent shot of the Meat Plant in the background. Hopefully Sunday Night I can sneak out and do some more scenery....but it all depends on how I feel its been crazy at work!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks terrific, Mac!


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Nice steamer and layout.
I read about the trees you make, there is just no end to what some of you can do!
I look and read and look some more its amazing.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

MacD,

Loco and scenery look GREAT ... keep up the excellent progress!

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*This is STRESS RELIEF!!*

So I'm working 65hrs a week with the tourist season beginning to peak(Bad weather brings em in) and haven't had time to do anything other than eat and sleep.....until the last 3 days and boy have I made progress. Take a look and enjoy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> So I'm working 65hrs a week with the tourist season beginning to peak(Bad weather brings em in) and haven't had time to do anything other than eat and sleep.....until the last 3 days and boy have I made progress. Take a look and enjoy!:thumbsup:


Looking good.:thumbsup: What did you do?

Just kidding.......whats that the Ford Motor Company I see?

Isn't it nice having time to do something besides work.

Bad weather brings them in?
Who?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

MacD,

Looks great. Are those lined auto road surfaces a premade item? And what about the lined parking lot? I've often thought that somebody could make one like that using a sheet of 500-grit black sandpaper, which has that asphalt look.

Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Thanks Guys!*

Hey Ed & Tj,
The restaurant I work in is a very popular Tourist destination and we haven't been effected by the recession at all....in fact we are breaking records for sales but it comes with a price. I managed to work on the layout after work and kept the midnight oil burning during our hot spell. Yeah TJ thats Busch pre-made Highway and parking lot. I attempted to use old shingles but couldn't quite recreate what Shaygetz did with his. On a larger scale I may attempt it with our second table which will have a town, rural farming. The old Moore Company area has to be finished and the abandoned factory will have construction equipment for plant expansion. There is still alot of detailing left to do and like I said earlier we are shooting for Oct/Nov as a finish date. Its amazing how long this has taken, yet in a couple of days working on this its starting to look like something. Patience and practice...lots of patience & practice:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Looking great, Mac! One question: at the red factory. Are you going to add a pedestrian walkway to cross the tracks to go to work, or just let them play Russian Roulette with boosted cars? By the way, see the comic I posted, today!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Got it covered!*

Yeah Reck,
We have our pedestrian walk-way but I like the idea of russian roulet.:thumbsup: Maybe we'll put a dancing clown in the middle of the track for conversation!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Make it a Zippy----he's the President, now!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Now THAT"S FUNNY! Didn't even check the comic when I came up with the Dancing Clown......Train Guy Humor!:laugh::laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

The best in serendipity, Mac!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Its Spring...Again!!*

Because the weather has been so dreadful in NE Wisconsin I haven't done anything with the Layout except repair Buildings and make more trees....today I placed some vehicles around....enjoy.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Mac,

I think I smell BACON! Mmmmm! Lookin' good ... get 'em runnin'!

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks TJ, I just placed some trucks on the layout and gave it some life.....now we are supposed to get 5-8 inches of heavy snow tonight....will this EVER end! I've made great progress with buildings,vehicles and figures so this thing will be going up SOON!:thumbsup:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Today was Garage Cleaning Day....Right!*

Told my wife I'd start cleaning the garage.....didn't get far cuz of the Layout....just slapped some vehicles on and ran Ol' #705 for a couple of turns! Debating about the ballast....too big but it does look older than dust!:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Mac,

Looks like your little town is bustlihg with activity. Nice!

TJ


----------



## bobholets (Mar 13, 2011)

Mac your layout is really taking shape I am just starting I noticed you had some extra buildings on the shelf in the back I am looking for buildings if you are willing to sell them.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Sounds Good!*

Gee Bob thanks for noticing. I have an ancient German Mill w/ water wheel, a Windmill(thats been abused for years,a Tyco Overhead Crane for containers, 2 coal tipples one which I need and some other various buildings. Let me repair them,clean them up and take some closeups...sound good to you.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobholets (Mar 13, 2011)

Sounds awesome


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*I'm Faster than I thought!*



bobholets said:


> Mac your layout is really taking shape I am just starting I noticed you had some extra buildings on the shelf in the back I am looking for buildings if you are willing to sell them.


Hey Bob here are some pics of the buildings(the windmill is being fixed) so take a look and let me know what you think okay! And again thanks for noticing...my wife wants me to thin out what I have at our next Garage Sale...and I'd rather sell these to someone who needs them not to some Joker who will resell on Ebay(that could be a whole other thread)!:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I see no pictures.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Oooppppsss!!!*

Sorry Bob here are the Pics!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I see no pictures.


Yeah Gunner....it's probably the Regular Coffee I'm NOT supposed to drink and its massive effectr on my motor skills.....speed baby,shear speed!!:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat looking water mill !!!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Thanks TJ!*

My mom sent those to me years ago...about 15 to be exact. You can find some of this stuff on Ebay though in a more modified form. She taught at Butzbach School up til her retirement and would periodically make deals w/ Airforce personell who were going to new duty stations. We got a slew of Star Wars toys and some GI Joe/Cobra stuff....and train models. I have an old Esso Station on the Layout with a 2 Stall Engine House. Bobholet inquired about this stuff and I'd rather make a deal with him than sell it to some dude who will turn around and sell it on Ebay. Guy bought a lot of trains I didn't need from our garage sale and heard on the street that he was reselling them on the Bay! Persona Non grata in my neck of the woods!!
Granted I got what I wanted but cmon be real!!:thumbsdown:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Given the Layout some life!*

We started adding some figures, telephone poles,cars/trucks to the layout and its coming to life. I've been so busy at work i haven't had time to really work on the layout...til now. HoneyDo list comes first ya know!:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Mac,

The "men at work" additions really bring the layout to life. Make sure they fix that roof up to professional standards, though!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks TJ, its all part of Meat Plant Expansion! I've had this old Pola Abandoned Factory and didn't know what to do with it. So I have the construction guys tearing it down and will use some old Lifelike Girders and fencing to compliment the area with the plant expansion. Still have to get my framing done for the next table which is just about planned out and all buildings have been completed....just don't have enough time!:thumbsup:


----------

